# EA assessed me as an Engineering Technologist. Some help needed



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

I completed my degree in Electrical Engineering. I have been working as an IT & Telecom professional in various UN bodies in my country for last 10 years. My outcome from EA came as engineering technologist which is under the current SOL.

I am very worried how DIAC is going to consider this as they asked for evidence for my work experience for 8 years .

Please share if you have any idea.:confused2:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> I completed my degree in Electrical Engineering. I have been working as an IT & Telecom professional in various UN bodies in my country for last 10 years. My outcome from EA came as engineering technologist which is under the current SOL.
> 
> I am very worried how DIAC is going to consider this as they asked for evidence for my work experience for 8 years .
> 
> Please share if you have any idea.:confused2:


Did you apply for assessment as a Professional Engineer? If so, how did EA assess you as an Engineering Technologist if you have satisfied the educational and other requirements as mentioned in the EA Booklet. An Engineering Technologist is equivalent to a three year Australian engineering curriculum and this will fetch you only 10 marks from DIAC. I suggest you have a word with EA on this.

Good Luck!


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

It is clearly written in my EA assesment that "you are assessed broadly comparable to Australian Bachelor's Degree" that means according to DIAC I must get 15 points not 10.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> It is clearly written in my EA assesment that "you are assessed broadly comparable to Australian Bachelor's Degree" that means according to DIAC I must get 15 points not 10.


My understanding from Engineers Australia Document No. P05ET for Stage -1 Competency Standards for Engineering Technologists, it can be seen that it corresponds to a three year Australian Bachelor of Technology Degree. The duration of three years against four is important here. Will DIAC give 15 points for this? More experienced forum members may like to comment.

Good Luck!


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there 

Actually I am not worried about my degree. Becausse that criteria has already been met by the CO. Only thing I am concern about how they are going to assess my work experience against this occupation.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Actually I am not worried about my degree. Becausse that criteria has already been met by the CO. Only thing I am concern about how they are going to assess my work experience against this occupation.


I think DIAC shall look for evidence for those 8 years experience in the form of documentary proof such as company reference letters with job description and match the same with the profession or closely related profession.

Cheers!


----------



## kailashbaboo (Nov 14, 2012)

*CDR for Telecomm engineer*

Dear Mmurshed2000.

I need your help regarding preparing the CDR for telecomm engineering for australia immigration,
can you help me out for sending me CDR on email address kailashbaboo(at)gmail(dot) com


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> My understanding from Engineers Australia Document No. P05ET for Stage -1 Competency Standards for Engineering Technologists, it can be seen that it corresponds to a three year Australian Bachelor of Technology Degree. The duration of three years against four is important here. Will DIAC give 15 points for this? More experienced forum members may like to comment.
> 
> Good Luck!


EA also assessed my qualification as Engineering Technologist, I've lodged my application and it's confirmed I can claim 15 pts for my qualification.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This post is old but relates to my case..please help...
my degree has been accessed as 'Engineering technologist' by EA. Although my work experience is more related to Electrical/Elevator field.

Will i get points for work experience by case officer????


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This post is old but relates to my case..please help...
> my degree has been accessed as 'Engineering technologist' by EA. Although my work experience is more related to Electrical/Elevator field.
> ...


Points related to work experience depends upon the. number of years (Full points for 8 yrs and above and so on.....check the skillselect website for this) and not on whether you are assessed as a technologist or professional. Make sure asessment letter mentions years of experience. Points for educational qualification are a separate issue though. ( a four years bachelors degree can get you the max 20 points) Cheers!


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am in a similar boat as my BSc Major was in Mech Engg with minor in Electronics/Computers. I've been assessed as Engg Technologist by EA but my 8+yrs experience is related to Telecoms.
Has this caused any issues with any applicant?


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

*Similar Issue*

Hi,

I had the similar issue as mentioned by all you guys. My undergrad was Production engg, however my masters was Computer Science with all of my experience (>9 years) in telecom. So am bit confused about whether this will be acceptable to DIAC for invitation or not. I have filed for EOI in end of Aug, 2013 with 65 points in 233914 and still waiting for the invitation.

However, I did apply for VIC SS and got rejected. Standard reasons given.

BR/ DB


----------



## Saddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Brothers,
new to this Forum. I have 8 years of Telecom experience. EA assessed me as Engineering Technologist. I grateful if someone can share their thoughts regarding is Telecom work experience is accepted By DIAC when someone is applying as Engineering Technologist.
As per my understanding to get points for work exp it has to related/closely related to your assessed profession(in my case ENG Technologist)

Thanks


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Saddy said:


> Hi Brothers,
> new to this Forum. I have 8 years of Telecom experience. EA assessed me as Engineering Technologist. I grateful if someone can share their thoughts regarding is Telecom work experience is accepted By DIAC when someone is applying as Engineering Technologist.
> As per my understanding to get points for work exp it has to related/closely related to your assessed profession(in my case ENG Technologist)
> 
> Thanks


Hi

This is same happened to me. I got my PER in January


----------



## Saddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot Brother! such a relief!


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

hi saddy....although ive withdrawn my application....I went through my application successfully and only security checks was pending. I was also assessed at ET at EA...but it is not a problem at all....you may use similar detailed experience letters as u used with EA further as well to match the job role with the assessment...good luck....


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saddy and All,

Just lets to give you heads up, if you see the detail of engineering technologist actually it is vast and cover a lot of areas, including civil work engineering, electrical engineering, telecom engineering etc.. so its not to worry as long as degree successfully assessed thats all. Worry point should be if engineering technologist will be taken out from SOL list so if anybody got assessed please submit your application ASAP.

Good Luck.


----------



## Everton (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm in the same boat. I don't know why I was qualified as an Engineering Technologist. I have a 5 years Bachelor degree in Machatronics Engineering and a 2,5 years Diploma in the same area from a Polytechnic school. I've worked 6 years with industrial automation, as a technician and engineer. I still haven't applied for my visa, but do you think that it could make things difficult to get a job as an engineer in Australia?


----------



## Saddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Guys.. i have already lodged PR application.. fingers crossed


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Experts just need your advice on below case.

I'm a Mechanical engineering graduate.
I took up this course as part time ( it is recognized by EA) while working full time as an Engineering Technologist.
So my question is, Before I graduated officially with a Mechanical engineering degree I have 5 years of experience as an Engineering Technologist ( Of course I have done my engineering Diploma previously) 

Graduated with engineering diploma in 2007
Work experience 2007 – 2012 as engineering technologist
Graduated with Mechanical Engineering Degree 2012
Work experience 2012 – present – Technical sales engineer (Mechanical Products)
With above scenario I want to know if I can claim 5-8 years work experience to qualify for 189 ?

Kindly advise


----------

